# looking for designers for logo and artwork



## rlbjr77 (Mar 21, 2014)

newbie here and i'm looking for a logo/artwork designer for my up and coming apparel line.


----------



## rlbjr77 (Mar 21, 2014)

That was a mistake on my part.. I have a logo but I'm looking for a artist 
To twerk it and make it stand out since I don't have that expirience.. My brand name is s.n.o.u


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

rlbjr77 said:


> That was a mistake on my part.. I have a logo but I'm looking for a artist
> To twerk it and make it stand out since I don't have that expirience.. My brand name is s.n.o.u


What do you mean by "I have a logo...looking for an artist to tweak it..."? You have a scanned drawing or an idea in your head? It could help us understand what stage of the game the logo is in.


----------



## rlbjr77 (Mar 21, 2014)

I have ideas and I need a artist to translate those ideas into a artistic design/logo..


----------



## stitchwell (Nov 6, 2013)

I can do that for you Ray


----------



## aaron05 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello,
This is Aaron, Professional Graphic artist and Photographer in the Philippines. Kindly look at my portfolio. Thanks!
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1jf3u7z4w2zjkox/Portfolio - Aaron Clark Rosete.odp


----------



## rlbjr77 (Mar 21, 2014)

Aaron the link u sent wont let me download the file. Is it another way I can see your portfolio??


----------



## aaron05 (Dec 5, 2012)

rlbjr77 said:


> Aaron the link u sent wont let me download the file. Is it another way I can see your portfolio??


here's the link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/1jf3u7z4w2zjkox/Portfolio - Aaron Clark Rosete.odp

Thanks!


----------



## rlbjr77 (Mar 21, 2014)

Can u email me some stuff because I cannot download ya link... [email protected]


----------



## aaron05 (Dec 5, 2012)

rlbjr77 said:


> Can u email me some stuff because I cannot download ya link... [email protected]


Email Sent! Thanks!


----------



## rlbjr77 (Mar 21, 2014)

Rodney it is s.n.o.u success never overlooked us


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Heres what you have to work off of...


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Have you hired someone or are you just trolling?


----------



## NSDdesign (Dec 13, 2011)

Message me. I brand and create logos all the time, I'm willing to help yah out.


----------



## rlbjr77 (Mar 21, 2014)

nzg said:


> Have you hired someone or are you just trolling?


i'm always looking for different designers for my ideas that i have sketched out. do u have a website i can check out with your work?


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes, here are a few sample of my art:
https://sites.google.com/site/nzgfreelance/illustration 
Please email if you want to discuss. [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Stay away from this guy, doesn't pay his bills, maybe that's why he's always trolling for designs ?


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

johnnyb57 said:


> Stay away from this guy, doesn't pay his bills, maybe that's why he's always trolling for designs ?


Stay away from the OP or nzg?


----------



## rlbjr77 (Mar 21, 2014)

johnnyb57 said:


> Stay away from this guy, doesn't pay his bills, maybe that's why he's always trolling for designs ?


I just got the email about the invoice and I said I can pay u Friday thru PayPal now if u want me to send you a money order cool I can but please don't put no bad name on me if you don't know me... I don't have PayPal set up as I stated to you before.. You can give me a call if need be 240-435-8925


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

It just strikes me funny, after 3 days you respond after I posted this ? and where did Friday come from ? All you had to do was respond, and all would have been good...


----------



## rlbjr77 (Mar 21, 2014)

johnnyb57 said:


> It just strikes me funny, after 3 days you respond after I posted this ? and where did Friday come from ? All you had to do was respond, and all would have been good...


Dude I'm not always on this site so therefore I check it when I'm able to. Had I known u sent this then trust me I would have responded to it then.. I'm not about to go back n forth with this negative energy with you over the Internet.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Well Raymond you never paid or responded, so I have to ask what type of business do expect to try, seems to me a ghetto company...


----------



## rlbjr77 (Mar 21, 2014)

I've had 2 deaths in my family John I haven't had time to do anything... I have not forgot about you and the payment.. I will not stoop to your level of ignorance... I'm far from ghetto nor my vision but think what you please...


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Ray, all the bs aside I'm sorry to hear of your loss.. That's an honest statement, take it for what it's worth..


----------

